# Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^*

Hallo Leute ich hätte da eine frage.

Also ich möchte am Wochenende meine erste Wakü einbauen. Habe auch schon alles zusammen hier mal die sachen die ich bei mir zuhause habe.
Es wird nur die CPU gekühlt erstmal später wollte ich dann noch die GPU kühlen aber mit dem accelero hybrid. 
Da ich meine AGB 250mm lang ist, ist die frage wohin im gehäuse? oder soll ich sie draußen am heck befestigen?
Und das wichtigste wie soll ich am besten verschlauchen in welcher reihen folge ist es am besten?

Danke schon für eure tips und hilef.

ps. Kühlflüssigkeit ist auch home.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Ich denke auch grad über wakü in diesem case nach. Wenn du einen externen mora (9x120) für 119€ nimmst, kannste auch die graka wasserkühlen (der kühler dafür ist sogar 40€ günstiger als der accelero hybrid). Beim kühler würde ich den kryos delrin nehmen, der kostet die hälfte aber kühlt genauso gut. Bei der konfig fehlt ausserdem das adapterset für die aquastream pumpe. Das mit dem 250er agb lässt sich durch einen 5 1/4" agb lösen


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ja schon aber da ich nix extern habe möchte, bleibt das so wie es ist

Könntes du mir ein link wegen den adapter set geben?

Ps. wie gesagt habe alles schon hier zuhause. Habe ja auch alles gebraucht geholt von daher bringt mir jetzt ein Günstiger kühler nix.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> ja schon aber da ich nix extern habe möchte, bleibt das so wie es ist



Dann ist das ok mit dem 280er. Hab übrigens was editiert


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich habe auch was editiert^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Adapterset: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...-Auslass-Adapter-f-r-1046---black-nickel.html

Du hast die sachen aus dem wk schon?


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ja alles was du siehen tust.

so habe das set bestellt.
Kommen wir auf meine frage zurück.


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wenn du bereits bist, an dem case auch etwas zu modden, ist alles intern kein problem. 
den agb kannst du im hinteren bereich montieren, musst allerdings löcher für die halteklammern bohren. 
radiator würde ich einen 280er in den deckel und einen 200er in die front. müsstest allerdings auf den vorderen HDD-käfig verzichten. die pumpe bekommt man bestimmt auf dem anderen hdd-käfig montiert, oder in den 5,25" schächten. 

ist dummerweise nicht so leicht, eine wakü zu planen, ohne das case und die möglichen komponenten zu besitzen ~


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

das case ist hier sehe sig.   möchte nur die sachen einbauen die ich da habe, für eine cpu kühlung reicht das.     wen ich mal denke das ich die GPU mit Kühlen möchte kommt eh dann ein Big Tower her. Aber das hat noch zeit.

Jetzt aber bitte zu meiner frage stellung im ersten post. danke


----------



## FeuerToifel (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

zum agb hab ich in meinem vorherigen post was geschrieben. von aussen geht natürlich auch, so blockierst du dir auch nicht den hecklüfter-platz
die verschlauchung ist im prinzip egal, solange der AGB vor der pumpe ist.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn der eine hdd käfig zum netzteil hin verschoben und der andere ausgebaut wird sollte der agb passen


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

also sagen wir mal ich tue die AGB von ausen am heck dran montieren, müste ich den lüfter abmachen oder kann ich den dran lassen? wegen den luft strom?.

Da ich sovieso nur ein käfig drinne habe wäre es eine alternative den zum netzteil hin zu schieben. aber wo tue ich dann die pumpe hin?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> also sagen wir mal ich tue die AGB von ausen am heck dran montieren, müste ich den lüfter abmachen oder kann ich den dran lassen? wegen den luft strom?.
> 
> Da ich sovieso nur ein käfig drinne habe wäre es eine alternative den zum netzteil hin zu schieben. aber wo tue ich dann die pumpe hin?



Die pumpe kannste vorne rechts unten verstauen, ohne dem agb in den weg zu kommen


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich habe mal eben die agb dran gehalten am käfig, es wird zimlich eng in der höhe.

Ich habe aber noch ein ersatz die ist nur 15cm hoch  Hier ganz unten.

ist nur die frage ob die AGB nicht zu klein ist?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Agb's braucht es eigentlich nicht, siehe corsair h110 und konsorten. Ein 15er tuts daher auch


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

also habe grade mal so überlegt, wen ich den großen AGB am heck montiere, sieht das ja auhc garnicht mal so schlecht aus  weil wen ich den ins GH montieren würde, würde ich die agb ja nicht sehen.
Die frage bleibt halt immer noch hoffen ob das den luft strom von den heck lüfter nicht stört?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn der agb intern keine helix für die kühlflüssigkeit besitzt würde ich ihn innen einbauen, da sonst mMn die optik des case etwas zerstört wird. Aber das ist deine entscheidung. Den airflow wirds nur minimal stören


----------



## dragonlort (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

was ist eine helix?  höre ich zum ersten mal.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> was ist eine helix?  höre ich zum ersten mal.



EiNe helix ist eine zylindrische spirale

Gemeint war damit das hier: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9081_FrozenQ-Liquid-Fusion-V-Series-250mm---Red.html


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

achso, ja mit der spirale schon cool gehmacht. nur verdammt teuer^^  Ich werde mir es mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.   Ich könnte die AGb auch an der kabel durchführung befestigen. Müsste ich halt nur schauen das ich dann noch an die sata anschlüsse dran komme.   
da die AGb ja nur fest gesteckt wird an der halterung, wäre es ein problem wen ich mal an die sata stecker muss, die agb abzustecken oder darf ich sie danach nciht mehr bewegen wen sie voll ist?


----------



## alex2210 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

Nur mal als idee, du hast deinen 3570k ja geköpft.
Wieso besorgt du nicht anderweitig einen Ek Supremacy und ein EK Naked-Ivy Kit? (Kein IHS Mehr ;D ) 
Damit könntest du die CPU mal so richtig ocen  !


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

und wo ist jetzt genau der vorteil bei den? zu meinen den ich jetzt habe?

ok jetzt habe ich es kappiert^^  ja meine cpu ist zwar geköpft aber nicht mehr nackt.  Ich habe sie auhc nciht selber geköpft sonder so erworben von eagle aus dem forum hier


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

Hast du sehr gute wlp oder sogar blattgold zwischen ihs und cpu gemacht (oder wurde das schon gemacht)? Das kann bis zu 10°C unterschied zur standartpaste machen


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

da ist eine Liquid Ultra daruf.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*



dragonlort schrieb:


> da ist eine Liquid Ultra daruf.


 
dann musst du nix weiter machen


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

Zu meiner Frage zurück, wen ich die AGB bei der kabel durch Führung befestigte, kann die dann auf wen sie voll ist und ich an die SATA stecker muss kurz zu Seite machen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wenn du ihn nahe an der 5,25" schächten befestigst gibts da keine probleme


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

Gut dann werde ich am Wochenende mal einbauen.
Noch was wen ich mal das Wasser entfernen will was muss ich machen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*



dragonlort schrieb:


> Gut dann werde ich am Wochenende mal einbauen.
> Noch was wen ich mal das Wasser entfernen will was muss ich machen?


 
einfach sowas mitebestellen und am untersten punkt der kühlung montieren: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel Phobya 2 Wege Kugelhahn G1/4 - gerändelt - Black Nickel 68164


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

kann man den auch nachträglich einbauen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*



dragonlort schrieb:


> kann man den auch nachträglich einbauen?


 
dies könnte sich als schrierig gestalten, da dazu das wasser raus muss. und dafür wäre der hahn ja da. theoretisch sollte es klappen


----------



## dragonlort (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ja dann mus ich mal schauen, da wen ich das jetzt bestelle mit sicherheit nicht bis samstag da ist.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich empfehle dir, lieber die paar tage zu warten. den hahn könntest du bereits beim befüllen benötigen, falls blöderweise irgendwo etwas undicht ist. oder wenn du nach dem befüllen feststellst, dass dir irgendwo ein fehler unterlaufen ist und du alles nochmal neu machen darfst (ist mir passiert).


----------



## dragonlort (24. Mai 2013)

Ja das macht Sinn.   Und den Hahn stecke Wo am besten hin?  An der AGB oder Pumpe?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich hab meinen mit einem kurzen schlauchstück an den agb angeschlossen. optimal ist möglichst weit unten im case. physik und so 

möglich ist auch mit einem T-stück irgendwo in die verschlauchung mit einzubinden. da benötigst du dann aber mehr anschlüsse.

edit: hier mal ein bild, wie das bei mir ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


direkt am agb geht natürich nur, wenn man dort mehrere anschlussmöglichkeiten hat.


----------



## dragonlort (24. Mai 2013)

Im link von mir ist ja die AGB gepostet, reichen die an Schlüsse?   Ich kann 2 Schläuche und an der AGB anschließen.

Edit: habe nochmal geschaut im datenblatt der AGB steht
Anschlüsse: 4x 1/4" im Boden, 1x 1/4" im Deckel
Reicht das oder brauch das T- stück doch?  und reichen meine anchlüsse?

habe insgesamt 10 schrauben 2 davon im winkel und 8 normale.

da ich nicht doppelt bestellen möchte wäre es hilfreich das ihr mir das sagt, was ich noch brauche damit ich den hahn anschließen kann.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

der agb ist der gleiche wie meiner. da brauchst du kein t-stück. 
zum anschliessen brauchst du entweder ein kurzes stück schlauch und zwei anschlüsse oder ein doppelnippel (kurzes stück mit zwei aussengewinden), mit dem schlauch ist es allerdings etwas eleganter. 

erstelle doch nochmal bitte eine liste, mit dem was du bestellen willst. und wenn du schon teile zuhause hast, liste die auch mal auf. das macht es deutlich einfacher, dir zu sagen, was noch fehlt oder was evtl ausgetauscht werden sollte.


----------



## dragonlort (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

So die teile in der Liste die habe ich alle Zuhause.
Ein Überbrückungs stecker habe ich auch zuhause.

Und das wasser habe ich auch zuhause.

Was ich noch brauch ist der Hahn, und was noch?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

mindestens einen radiator. denn ich habe in der liste keine gesehen.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

achso doch habe auch den 280 Slim


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

für cpu alleine sollte der ausreichen. kommt aber ja auch immer auf die lüfter drauf an. 
ich würde noch einen 200er dazunehmen. 120er im heck sehen meistens nicht so toll aus, aber die möglichkeit gibt es ja auch noch. 
wäre dann 280+200+120. das sollte genug für cpu+gpu sein.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ja das mit der GPU habe ich ja schon beschrieben, kommt erst viel später und da werde ich mir dann eh ein Big Tower wieder holen. Und mein Traum system machen.
Jetzt ist erstmal nur die CPU dran. 
Also brauche ich noch was? wegen den hahn oder reichen die Tüllen alle aus?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

müsste genau aufgehen. zwei an der pumpe, zwei am cpu-block, zwei am radiator, drei am agb und einer am kugelhahn. geht genau auf. aber es ist immer besser, noch ein oder zwei mehr von jeder sorte zu haben, damit ist man flexibler beim zusammenbauen.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

also die sachen noch kaufen?  oder besser andere schrauben? (Günstiger)

der kugelhan hat ja 2 öffnungen, wen ich auf einer seite ein schlauch dran stecke, wie mache ihc die andere seite zu? oder wird das durch den hahn verschlossen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Mai 2013)

dragonlort schrieb:


> also die sachen noch kaufen?  oder besser andere schrauben? (Günstiger)
> 
> der kugelhan hat ja 2 öffnungen, wen ich auf einer seite ein schlauch dran stecke, wie mache ihc die andere seite zu? oder wird das durch den hahn verschlossen?



Eigentlich führt der kreislauf DURCH den kugelhahn (am untersten punkt idealerweise), damit dieser seine aufgabe, das ablassen des wassers aus dem kreislauf, erfüllen kann


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

Also das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Kannst du das mehr erläutern?

Also ich für es jetzt so machen ein extra Schlauch von der AGB zum Hahn mit einer Schraube und auf der anderen Öffnung nix machen. Da ja der Hahn so wie ich es auf dem Bild gesehen habe ja schließen tut.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Mai 2013)

Nach der pumpe, also am untersten punkt des kreislaufs wird der hahn eingebaut


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

@ der pc-nutzer: wenn der kreislauf durch den hahn geht, kann ich damit den kreislauf unterbrechen, aber dann habe ich dennoch eine verbinfung vollerwasser, die ich erstmal lösen muss. wenn ich dagegen den kugelhahn (wie bei mir) an einem kleinen extra-schlauchstück habe, kann ich den einfach öffnen und das wasser fließt ab, ohne dass ich den kreislauf im befüllten zustand zerlegen muss. 

@ dragonlort: ich habe den kugelhahn bei mir geschlossen und als zusätzliche sicherung noch eine verschlussschraube eingedreht


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

Hast du ein link für mich wegen der verschlussschraube?  Würde das dann so wie du machen. Ist nämlich auf die Art einfacher.

ist das die?

wen das die schraube ist, kann ich dann dann so bestellen? müsste doch dann reichen, oder lieber mehr schrauben?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich denke, das sollte so genügen. 45° winkel vielleicht noch? mehr fällt mir aber sonst auch nicht ein.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wo für brauch ich die, wen ich dann 90° winkel habe? wo sollte ich deiner meinung die winkel hin klatschen? also 45° und die 90° winkel

Ich wolle die 2 90° am radi hin packen.. Aber wen ich noch ein 45° winkel hole wo hin damit?


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

da es mit worten nicht so einfach zu beschreiben ist, hier mal ne kleine paint-bearbeitung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



radiator <-> cpu-block: 45° am radi, 90° am block.
pumpe <-> radiator: beide seiten mit einem geraden anschluss.
cpu-block <-> agb: beides mit 45° (am agb einen der seitlichen anschlüsse)
agb <-> pumpe: beide seiten gerade (pumpe muss dann enstsprechend gedreht sein)
agb <-> kugelhahn: frei nach belieben. am kugelhahn ein gerader. 


so in etwa würde ich das ganze machen, was du davon umsetzt, bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

danke dir, aber das mit den AGB  an der stelle wird nicht hin hauen. Da ich dann den lüfter abmachen müßte.
und unter dem lüfter geht auch nicht, dann kann ich das GH nicht zu machen, da das netzteil im weg wäre


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wo wolltest du den agb nun befestigen? zwischen mainboard und 5,25" schächten? da ändert sich dann nicht viel.


----------



## dragonlort (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

das weiß ich ja nicht, wo es am besten passt.  ich könnte natürlich auch den kleinen 150mm AGB nehmen und an der seite montieren. Ist nur die frage ob es optisch gut aussehen tut. Wegen der Größe.


----------



## FeuerToifel (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

einfach testen. du hast doch nahzu alles zuhause. einfach einmal testweise einbauen, ohne gleich zu verschlauchen. 

ich will meinen agb auch noch am heck befestigen. hab da somit das gleiche problem mit dem hecklüfter. ich bestelle mir die EK-Uniholder, befestige die kurze seite am case und die agb-klammern an der lange seite.  so kann ich den lüfter immernoch nutzen und hab den agb im heck.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

Achso du willst also die agb quassi ich der luft hängen haben? da man ja so wie auf dem bild in dein link zu sehen ist, kann man die agb dann verschieben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

joa, auf den ersten blick sieht das dann auch wirklich aus, als würde der agb schweben.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

das ist eine gute idee vielleicht mache ich das auch. Würde auf jedenfall ein hingucker sein

Hast du noch ein tipp wie das wasser in der AGB besser zu geltung bringen kann? ich habe dieses Wasser. Ich weiß natütlich noch nciht wie das im fertigen zustand mit dem Wasser ausehen tut.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich hab mir farblose kühlflüssigkeit gekauft und die mit mayhems dye deep red gemixt. sollte farblich somit ähnlich sein. 
bei dem agb hättest du ja unten noch einen anschluss frei. den könnte man mit so einem beleuchtungsmodul belegen. ist nur die frage, ob eine weisse led oder eine rote besser ist. der obere anschluss bringt für beleuchtung eher weniger, da die led dort nur die wasseroberfläche beleuchten würde.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

weist du auch welche led ich dafür benötige? oder ist da schon was mit bei?

Edit: denke mal das, das die sind oder?


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

das mmodul ist für 5mm led's vorgesehen. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LEDready 5mm Ultrahell weiß LEDready 5mm Ultrahell weiß 83020
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - LEDready 5mm Ultrahell rot LEDready 5mm Ultrahell rot 83019
das sind bereits fertig verlötete led's, die muss man nur noch anschliessen. bei dem preis kann man auch ruhig beide kaufen und hinterher testen, was besser aussieht.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ok nochmal alles durch gehen ich habe jetzt nochmal eine Warenkorb zusammen gestellt, die sachen die ich noch brauche. 
Ist das so ok oder fehlt noch was?

ich habe zuhause 2 90° winkel und 8  normal schrauben.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

sollte nun soweit alles passen.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ok danke dir, Dann werde ich die sachen mal besorgen^^

Sag mal wegen den lichtern, kann man die auch rein machen wen alles fertig ist? oder muss ich das schon am anfang machen?
Weil sonst würde ich sie später erst kaufen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

solange du das lichtmodul schon eingeschraubt hast, kannst du die led's jederzeit wechseln. wenn du aber das modul nicht eingebaut hast, musst du zum einbauen den kreislauf komplett leeren. oder zumindst weit genug, dass du die schraube mit dem modul tauschen kannst.


----------



## dragonlort (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ok also doch alles schon kaufen,  Will ja auch nicht immer leeren wieder auf füllen wieder leeren^^


----------



## dragonlort (31. Mai 2013)

So habe jetzt alles, jetzt eine sehr wichtige Frage.
Wen ich die AGB wie auf der Zeichnung setzte, und ich aber an der Grafikkarte muss zwecks abbauen, muss ich dann das ganze Wasser wieder ab pumpen? oder kann ich kurz friestig die AGB von der Halterung entfernen und zu Seite machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wenn der agb dicht ist und ie schläuche lang genug, kannst du den auch aus den halterungen nehmen, ohne den kreislauf zu leeren. wenn du die graka allerdings rausnimmst, um die auf wakü umzubauen, muss du ja sowieso kreislauf entleeren.


----------



## dragonlort (5. Juni 2013)

Ja leider kann ich das wie geplant, mit der AGB nicht machen. Ich habe mal testweise die AGB wie auf der Zeichnung hin gehängt, und es sie nicht schön aus mit dem Gh von mir. Sieht es wie rein gequätscht. Also werde ich es zwischen MB und 5.25 Schächten machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> wenn der agb dicht ist und ie schläuche lang genug, kannst du den auch aus den halterungen nehmen, ohne den kreislauf zu leeren. wenn du die graka allerdings rausnimmst, um die auf wakü umzubauen, muss du ja sowieso kreislauf entleeren.


 
Wenn man auch an der Grafikkarte etwas mehr Schlauch verwendet, bekommt man sie zumindest ohne ablassen aus dem Slot - sehr hilfreich zur Fehlerdiagnose.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

so sieht es bei mir im moment aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sehr wenig platz zwischen graka und agb, aber ich habe trotzdem problemlos die graka nach dem agb einbauen können. wie das mit dem ausbauen aussieht, keine ahnung, da könnten die schläuche im weg sein.
wenn ich wieder auf ein atx-board umgestiegen bin, passt es besser. dort sitzt der x16 slot ja an 2ter position, nich an erster.

ignoriert mein 8pin kabel, das ist zu kurz für hinter dem mobo-tray...


----------



## dragonlort (8. Juni 2013)

Lässt du das gh auf oder machst auch zu? Kannst mal ein Foto machen wie das aussehen tut wen die Tür zu ist.
Kann leider nur ein Bild auf dem handy sehen.

So habe das andere Bild auch gesehen. Sieht gut aus.
Ich sehe grade hast du nur 1ne Haltung an der AGB montiert? Sehe die andere nicht. Reicht das den?


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

hab nun das bild mir geschlossenem case noch hinzugefügt. ist etwa 1cm platz zwischen agb und window.
der agb ist unten mit der einen halterung und oben mit einem fillport befestigt. und ein wenig eingeklemmt zwischen agb und case 
die zweite halterung hab ich beim basteln zerbrochen, bei meiner nächsten bestellung kommt eine neue dazu, dann kann der agb auch etwas weiter nach unten gezogen werden.


----------



## dragonlort (8. Juni 2013)

Sollte ich ich die Luft ins gh blasen lassen und raus? Von radi ausgesehen.
Der Front Lüfter pustet rein und der Heck raus.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (9. Juni 2013)

Rein würde ich sagen, aber mit umgekehrtem airflow, d.h der 120er hinten einblasend und der 200er vorne ausblasend


----------



## dragonlort (9. Juni 2013)

Also vorne habe ich kein 200 Lüfter drin sondern ein 120 Lüfter.
Aber warum ein umgekehrter airflow was bringt das?

Also die 2 140mm Lüfter von radi ins GH blassen den 120mm Heck auch rein blasen und den Front 120mm raus blasen richtig?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

ich hab bei mir vorne und hinten rein und oben raus.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe es immer so gemacht.
Front rein Heck Und Deckel raus blasen

Da ich jetzt gleich anfange die wakü ein zu bauen, wäre es hilfreich zu wissen welcher Luftstrom am besten für wakü ist.

@Toifel

Ich habe auf dem Bild keine Lüfter gesehen am radi, also tust du die warme Luft anziehen und dan raus blasen?
Ich wollte die Lüfter blasen lassen also Innenseite montieren und die warme Luft raus blasen lassen


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

für die wakü ist es im grund am besten, die frische luft von draussen durch den radi zu jagen. und allgemein immer mer luft rein als raus, durch den entstehenden überdruck wird staub durch die kleinsten löcher rausgeblasen. bei unterdruch wird durch diese löcher der staub reingezogen.

auf dem bild sieht man das nicht, aber sieh mal in mein tagebuch, da hab ich noch mehr bilder. ich hab den radi in push-pull betrieb.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

so habe mal dein Tagebuch gesehen. Ja von push-pull bin ich ja nicht so begeistert, hatte das bei mein h100 drin und konnte kein unterschied zu 2 lüfter feststellen. 

OK dann mache ich das so Front rein Heck Raus und Deckel rein. Ist das im deckel egal wie ich die lüfter Montieren? Also Lüfter am Mesh von Gh Und dann der radi. Oder erst Radi am GH und dan die Lüfter am Radi


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

wenn du die lüfter im deckel auch reinziehen lässt, denke an staubfilter! gerade im deckel 
psh -pull ist auch eher nur "weil es geht" und hat kaum praktischen nutzen.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Juni 2013)

OK stimmt ist ja keiner^^   OK bin grade dabei einzubauen. Werde es jetzt so machen, der Lüfter in der Front bläst ins gh rein. Der Heck Lüfter bläst raus und die 2 Lüfter am radi blasen nach oben aus dem Gehäuse raus und die Lüfter sind am radi im gh angebracht. Also kann man die Lüfter wen man ins gh rein schauen tut sehen.

So hab ich es auch bei mein h100 geh macht.



Kann ich das so machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

mach bilder und stell die hier hoch, das macht es einfacher  
also wenn du die die lüfter zwischen gehäuse und radiator in pull montierst, hast du es beim reinigen leichter, da sich kein (kaum) stab zwischen lüfter und radi sammelt.


----------



## dragonlort (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

so sieht es im moment aus, Wollte erst die Lüfter unterm Radi Montieren so das man sie von innen sehen kann, aber leider passt dann der Radi nicht mehr. Da ich keine abstandhalter habe, da der radi stück zu lang ist.
So und die lüfter, wie sie jetzt sind blasen ins gehäuse rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: das mit den kabelbinder muss du übersehen, da kommen jetzt schrauben drauf, war nur als halterung für die lüfter gedacht damit ich den radi montieren kann.

So habe die AGb dran Montiert das sieht so aus, habe aber den 150 AGB genommen da der große zu überdimensioniert aussehen tut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe jetzt mal die Schläuche verlegt, die Pumpe muss ich aber noch kleben.
Kann ich das so lassen oder sollte ich noch was verändern?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragonlort (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen.*

Update:
Da meine Pumpe und AGB und der Radi undicht waren, musste ich mir neue teile besorgen. Für die Pumpe ein ersatz aufsatz+ Dichtung für die AGB eine verlängereung für grade schrauben da sie  ca mm zu breit ist, um dicht zu halten.Und ein ganz Neuen Radi habe mich dazu entschlossen den  Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm zu nehmen, ich hoffe das der samt Lüfter im Case passt, wen nicht werde ich die Lüfter oben auf dem Case Montieren. und mir nächsten Monat noch die teile kaufen.
Ich hoffe das jetzt alles dicht bleibt.


----------



## dragonlort (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^*

So meine wakü ist fertig^^
Hier ein paar bilder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CSOger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^*

Glückwunsch !!!
Wirklich schick geworden.
Den ollen Kabelsalat noch wech....dann passt das richtig.
Werde ich (hoffe dieses Jahr noch) auch als nächstes großes Update mal angehen.


----------



## dragonlort (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^*

Danke dir.
Werde morgen nochmal Fotos machen. Ja das mit kabel salat bekommt man da leider nicht weg, da von dort alle kabel von Netzteil sind. Wollte ja gerne so eine blende habe aber weis leider nicht woher. Aber wen du ein Tipp hast wegen die kabel legen bin für alles offen


----------



## CSOger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü im Corsair Obsidian 650D einbauen. Vollendet^^*

Ne....habe gerade ich bestimmt nicht.
Sieht bei mir auf keinen Fall besser aus.
Schraube/Fummel einfach zu viel an der Kiste,das sich solche Aufräumarbeiten lohnen würden.
Aber gibt ja hier im Forum genug Leute die das richtig gut drauf haben.


----------

